# Le bugie le diciamo tutti, ma ...



## orchideabianca (13 Marzo 2015)

..Quando sono un concatenarsi di premeditazione e portano a tradire più e più volte,  come si fa a Perdonare?
Quando si scopre tutto si fanno inevitabilmente mille collegamenti e ci si arrabbia d ancora di più,  si pensa 'ma allora anche quella volta. ....' .
Sarà che sono ancora fresca della scoperta,  ma dentro me sto Impazzendo.
aiutatemi a diventare un'attrice come lui perché giuro che non ci riesco,  cammino con lo sguardo triste e perso da giorni. Sorrido ai miei figli ma il pensiero di ciò che mi ha ferito e mi ferisce non se ne va.
A questo di aggiunge la presenza dell'uomo che ho sposato che tuttora non sa se mi vuole ancora. 
Ma come si fa?


----------



## Tessa (13 Marzo 2015)

orchideabianca ha detto:


> ..Quando sono un concatenarsi di premeditazione e portano a tradire più e più volte,  come si fa a Perdonare?
> Quando si scopre tutto si fanno inevitabilmente mille collegamenti e ci si arrabbia d ancora di più,  si pensa 'ma allora anche quella volta. ....' .
> Sarà che sono ancora fresca della scoperta,  ma dentro me sto Impazzendo.
> aiutatemi a diventare un'attrice come lui perché giuro che non ci riesco,  cammino con lo sguardo triste e perso da giorni. Sorrido ai miei figli ma il pensiero di ciò che mi ha ferito e mi ferisce non se ne va.
> ...


Ti deve delle spiegazioni.  Ma le spiegazioni arrivano solo quando il traditore fa ammenda perche' vuole ricostruire. Tuo marito fa l'indeciso e non spiega. 
Te l'ho gia' consigliato nel post precedente: creati le condizioni per mandarlo fuori di casa. Ma non ti esaspera averlo ancora intorno in questa situazione di limbo? Tu accompagnalo alla porta e vedrai che tra qualche giorno le spiegazioni arrivano.....poi in base a quelle puoi passare alla fase due. Ora sei in stallo.


----------



## Horny (13 Marzo 2015)

orchideabianca ha detto:


> ..Quando sono un concatenarsi di premeditazione e portano a tradire più e più volte,  come si fa a Perdonare?
> Quando si scopre tutto si fanno inevitabilmente mille collegamenti e ci si arrabbia d ancora di più,  si pensa 'ma allora anche quella volta. ....' .
> Sarà che sono ancora fresca della scoperta,  ma dentro me sto Impazzendo.
> aiutatemi a diventare un'attrice come lui perché giuro che non ci riesco,  cammino con lo sguardo triste e perso da giorni. Sorrido ai miei figli ma il pensiero di ciò che mi ha ferito e mi ferisce non se ne va.
> ...


non sa se ti vuole ancora?
aiutalo tu, a decidere.
mostrandogli la porta, appunto.
Cosa gli fa pensare che invece
tu voglia ancora lui?


----------



## orchideabianca (13 Marzo 2015)

Ha esplicitamente detto che se lo voglio fuori devo chiedere la separazione.  Mi sfida.  
Ma io non voglio la separazione.  Non per ora.


----------



## Tessa (13 Marzo 2015)

orchideabianca ha detto:


> Ha esplicitamente detto che se lo voglio fuori devo chiedere la separazione.  Mi sfida.
> Ma io non voglio la separazione.  Non per ora.


Tuo marito lo prenderei a calci....vai dall'avvocato e mandagli la lettera di separazione. Non esiste che ti sfidi, e' in torto marcio. Mi dispiace orchideabianca, non ti si preannuncia un periodo facile. Con tre bambini piccoli poi...Sei indipendente economicamente? La casa a chi e' intestata? Avresti un altro posto dove andare tu con i bambini?


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Marzo 2015)

Non ho seguito tutta la storia, ma la sensazione è che queste situazioni si creino anche a causa dell'assenza totale di comunicazione, assenza che probabilmente c'era da sempre. Come può una persona con la quale hai condiviso e condividi comunque tanto - come i figli - ignorare le tue più che legittime richieste? Per scegliere di rimanere, in questa situazione, dovrebbe mostrarsi, se non innamorato e pentito, almeno fortemente motivato a voler ricostruire e farsi perdonare. Sarà che non sono sposato e non ho figli, ma mi è davvero difficile capire come si possa arrivare a una estraneità tale da dover ricorrere alla lettera dell'avvocato per far andare via di casa una persona che non è più gradita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ho seguito tutta la storia, ma la sensazione è che queste situazioni si creino anche a causa dell'assenza totale di comunicazione, assenza che probabilmente c'era da sempre. *Come può una persona con la quale hai condiviso e condividi comunque tanto - come i figli - ignorare le tue più che legittime richieste?* Per scegliere di rimanere, in questa situazione, dovrebbe mostrarsi, se non innamorato e pentito, almeno fortemente motivato a voler ricostruire e farsi perdonare. Sarà che non sono sposato e non ho figli, ma mi è davvero difficile capire come si possa arrivare a una estraneità tale da dover ricorrere alla lettera dell'avvocato per far andare via di casa una persona che non è più gradita.


se la sta facendo sotto, Irre. Molto semplice.
Orchi, vacci dall'avvocato.
Gli spieghi tutto e chiedi un parere: non devi avviare la separazione se non te la senti, ma intanto puoi sapere bene cosa ti aspetta.


----------



## Lorella (13 Marzo 2015)

orchideabianca ha detto:


> ..Quando sono un concatenarsi di premeditazione e portano a tradire più e più volte, come si fa a Perdonare?
> Quando si scopre tutto si fanno inevitabilmente mille collegamenti e ci si arrabbia d ancora di più, si pensa 'ma allora anche quella volta. ....' .
> Sarà che sono ancora fresca della scoperta, ma dentro me sto Impazzendo.
> aiutatemi a diventare un'attrice come lui perché giuro che non ci riesco, cammino con lo sguardo triste e perso da giorni. Sorrido ai miei figli ma il pensiero di ciò che mi ha ferito e mi ferisce non se ne va.
> ...


orchidea....mi dispiace tantissimo, credimi e ti abbraccio virtualmente. Stai passando un periodo infernale. Ma non caricarti anche dello sforzo di fingere con lui. Già dover fare finta di niente con i bambini è dura. Lo so, ti capisco. Io tante volte, quando sentivo che stavo per esplodere, uscivo di casa per poter piangere e disperarmi senza che nessuno mi vedesse. Alcune volte mi sono rifugiata in una chiesa, altre volte sono andata al cimitero da mio padre. Ti sembra veramente di impazzire. L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che il trascorrere del tempo un poco ti aiuterà, il dolore diventerà meno lancinante. Cerca intanto di godere dei momenti belli con i tuoi bambini, a loro non puoi negare il tuo sorriso, anche se dentro ti senti morire. Loro ti daranno la forza e l'amore per risollevarti. Quanto a tuo marito, non sei assolutamente tenuta a fingere con lui. Anzi, potrebbe darsi che il tuo distacco gli faccia finalmente capire cosa vuole. Se ci sono motivazioni per cui non hai la possibilità di separarti, chiedi aiuto, non isolarti. Non devi condannare te stessa e i bambini ad una esistenza di facciata. Abbi fiducia, e fatti coraggio.


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se la sta facendo sotto, Irre. Molto semplice.
> Orchi, vacci dall'avvocato.
> Gli spieghi tutto e chiedi un parere: non devi avviare la separazione se non te la senti, ma intanto puoi sapere bene cosa ti aspetta.


infatti,non serve un avvio di niente.   basta che l'avvocato le regga il gioco,nel senso di consegnare ad Orchidea una pratica di separazione compilata e firmata.

Poi Orchidea la farà "distrattamente" trovare al marito sul comodino o sul tavolo della cucina o su quello davanti al divano in salotto.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2015)

Ma invece un bel calcio nei coglioni, una stretta di mano e un vaffanculo che e' piu economico? e cmq il risultato e' lo stesso.


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma invece un bel calcio nei coglioni, una stretta di mano e un vaffanculo che e' piu economico? e cmq il risultato e' lo stesso.



Con l'atto in mano il marito la prenderebbe più sul serio.
il fatto è che lei non è ancora pronta per fare il passo.....e lui si appoggia comodamente su questo.
mi sembra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma invece un bel calcio nei coglioni, una stretta di mano e un vaffanculo che e' piu economico? e cmq il risultato e' lo stesso.


no caciottina, il fatto di aver contratto matrimonio o meno fa la sua porca differenza.
Non puoi sbattere fuori di casa tuo marito, è casa sua quella anche se la proprietà è intestata a te.
Bisogna che se ne vada lui.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2015)

orchideabianca ha detto:


> ..Quando sono un concatenarsi di premeditazione e portano a tradire più e più volte,  come si fa a Perdonare?
> Quando si scopre tutto si fanno inevitabilmente mille collegamenti e ci si arrabbia d ancora di più,  si pensa 'ma allora anche quella volta. ....' .
> Sarà che sono ancora fresca della scoperta,  ma dentro me sto Impazzendo.
> aiutatemi a diventare un'attrice come lui perché giuro che non ci riesco,  cammino con lo sguardo triste e perso da giorni. Sorrido ai miei figli ma il pensiero di ciò che mi ha ferito e mi ferisce non se ne va.
> ...


Secondo me devi sforzarti di ragionare a cassetti.
Come fai a parlare di perdono se ancora non ci sono i presupposti.
Nel senso.
Lui ti ha detto che non sa se ti ama ancora.
Questo è il "problema" principale, non il perdono.


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me devi sforzarti di ragionare a cassetti.
> Come fai a parlare di perdono se ancora non ci sono i presupposti.
> Nel senso.
> Lui ti ha detto che non sa se ti ama ancora.
> Questo è il "problema" principale, non il perdono.


Tebe più guardo l'avatar e più mi viene la curiosità.

Ma l'hai fatto l'aggiornamento a Lollipop? :blank:


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Ammazza quanti traditori indecisi...ma solo io mi sono beccato le corna plurime e pure un calcio in culo? Devo essere proprio na merdaccia insopportabile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tebe più guardo l'avatar e più mi viene la curiosità.
> 
> Ma l'hai fatto l'aggiornamento a Lollipop? :blank:


Jon, dimmi dimmi, io l ho fatto, ma che cazzo e'??? ma quando me lo tolgo sto lollipop..mo arriva un whazzapp e c ho il testo integrale in questo palloncino della merda....come lo tolgo????????????????


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ammazza quanti traditori indecisi...ma solo io mi sono beccato le corna plurime e pure un calcio in culo? Devo essere proprio na merdaccia insopportabile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi toccherà verificarlo.
Per il momento lo metto in to do, poi vediamo di metterlo in agenda.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi toccherà verificarlo.
> Per il momento lo metto in to do, poi vediamo di metterlo in agenda.


cioè devi verificare se sono un rompicoglioni micidiale? :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> cioè devi verificare se sono un rompicoglioni micidiale? :carneval:


eh, certo. Mica possiamo lasciare le ipotesi campate per aria, dobbiamo verificarle.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, certo. Mica possiamo lasciare le ipotesi campate per aria, dobbiamo verificarle.


Se vuoi ti posso dare il numero di Lady Godiva


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti posso dare il numero di Lady Godiva


ma lo pronunci godiva o godaiva?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti posso dare il numero di Lady Godiva


quella è perizia di parte, non vale.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quella è perizia di parte, non vale.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

@caciottina
pronuncia italica, così come si scrive


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2015)

da quando e' che mettiamo @?

vedo che si cerca di ringiovinire qui ultimamente...:singleeye:


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma lo pronunci godiva o godaiva?


Godaiva..........muoro:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> da quando e' che mettiamo @?
> 
> vedo che si cerca di ringiovinire qui ultimamente...:singleeye:


io a volte lo faccio e a volte no ma mica è una roba giovanile, anzi.
Si usa normalmente nelle mail di lavoro indirizzate a più persone per le indicazioni specifiche.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io a volte lo faccio e a volte no ma mica è una roba giovanile, anzi.
> Si usa normalmente nelle mail di lavoro indirizzate a più persone per le indicazioni specifiche.


e tu sei permalosa
:ar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e tu sei permalosa
> :ar:


solo perchè sono invidiosa dei giovani. Però è invidia buona.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> solo perchè sono invidiosa dei giovani. Però è invidia buona.


ma che te invidi? guarda che se si potesse cambierei i miei coi tuoi 1000 volte


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> cioè devi verificare se sono un rompicoglioni micidiale? :carneval:


se non lo fossi,non faresti il lavoro che fai.

la perizia di parte di Lady Godiva però la voglio leggere


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non lo fossi,non faresti il lavoro che fai.
> 
> la perizia di parte di Lady Godiva però la voglio leggere



ma infatti sono un rompicoglioni non lo nego, però sono simpatico (dicono) :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## drusilla (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma infatti sono un rompicoglioni non lo nego, però sono simpatico (dicono) :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


(E non diciamolo molto alto che non ha bisogno di pubblicità ma udite udite ragazze è anche un bonazzo... )


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> (E non diciamolo molto alto che non ha bisogno di pubblicità ma udite udite ragazze è anche un bonazzo... )




sei sicura di ricordarti bene? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sei sicura di ricordarti bene? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai ragione il bonazzo era l'altro [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Hai ragione il bonazzo era l'altro [emoji16] [emoji16]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque ti assumerò come mio agente pubblicitario


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> (E non diciamolo molto alto che non ha bisogno di pubblicità ma udite udite ragazze è anche un bonazzo... )


E allora che cogliaina Lady Godaiva


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> E allora che cogliaina Lady Godaiva


eeeeehhhhh...bastasse non essere un cesso......i cessi sarebbero tutti single


----------



## Horny (13 Marzo 2015)

orchideabianca ha detto:


> Ha esplicitamente detto che se lo voglio fuori devo chiedere la separazione.  Mi sfida.
> Ma io non voglio la separazione.  Non per ora.


Cioè lui, dopo averti tradito,
E detto che non sa se ti vuole,
sfrutta la tua debolezza e sofferenza
del momento.
un uomo da tenersi stretto. 
(da fuori e' facile, si sa....).


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tebe più guardo l'avatar e più mi viene la curiosità.
> 
> Ma l'hai fatto l'aggiornamento a Lollipop? :blank:


No.
Dopo averlo fatto ad un amico e averci smanettato un po ho concluso che vado benissimo con l ultima versione di android jelly bean.
Tu invece?


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2015)

orchideabianca ha detto:


> ..Quando sono un concatenarsi di premeditazione e portano a tradire più e più volte,  come si fa a Perdonare?
> Quando si scopre tutto si fanno inevitabilmente mille collegamenti e ci si arrabbia d ancora di più,  si pensa 'ma allora anche quella volta. ....' .
> Sarà che sono ancora fresca della scoperta,  ma dentro me sto Impazzendo.
> aiutatemi a diventare un'attrice come lui perché giuro che non ci riesco,  cammino con lo sguardo triste e perso da giorni. Sorrido ai miei figli ma il pensiero di ciò che mi ha ferito e mi ferisce non se ne va.
> ...


La questione non è se lui ti vuole ancora, ma se tu vuoi ancora lui. Se non lo vuoi più devi procedere con la separazione, con eventuale addebito e quant'altro ti consiglierà il legale.

Se lo vuoi ancora e speri che si butti ai tuoi piedi implorandoti perdono e gridando al mondo che sei la donna della sua vita, in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Dopo averlo fatto ad un amico e averci smanettato un po ho concluso che vado benissimo con l ultima versione di android jelly bean.
> Tu invece?


Prima di Lollipop c'era Kit Kat.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2015)

Perché non vuol separarti?

Sia chiaro che non voglio che tu ti separi ma devi avere chiaro quello che vuoi e perché e solo dopo verificare cosa vuole lui.


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non vuol separarti?
> 
> Sia chiaro che non voglio che tu ti separi ma devi avere chiaro quello che vuoi e perché e solo dopo verificare cosa vuole lui.



Tre figli piccoli e casalinga.....dura volere la separazione.


----------

